# Your website



## googolplex (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey,
I know that many people around here have their own websites with many different things on them. I thought that I'd make a thread for you to introduce yours to everyone else and for me to promote mine.

Mine, http://jeff.hume.ca is a blog (weblog). I post cool links, my commentary on them. Or I post the occasional rant about something. It is a very informal site, like most weblogs. I warn you, do not visit this in old browser because it looks really bad due to the heavy css styling and xhtml I use. Also it looks alright in omniweb but not perfect.

Post your sites! and tell me what you think of mine.

Oh yeah and read mine every day, I usually have something new every day!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

great site dude! i like it...

here's mine.... www.thecaseykelley.com

tell me what problems you have if you have any and please take a screenshot and send it to me through PM....


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 9, 2002)

I have one, but it's not ready. When it is ready I'll post a link.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 9, 2002)

blingbling, nice site! first off, never make the user have to have a certain font installed. It alienates users and if they don't have it they might never come back. Make sure it works without it at least. I'm also not a big fan of the sites in small windows popping up I'd keep it in one window, but thats just my opinion. Is that a totally static site or are you using something for publishing stuff in the news column...? I love blogger because I can post all the time quickly and easily - I have probalby posted since you checked it out.


----------



## themacko (Apr 9, 2002)

Watch out for my site, very graphics intensive with lots of art of flash and java stuff.  

http://homepage.mac.com/themacko


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

i really didn't want to have a person have a certain font installed, but as you can see if you go to that site, it's just a preview... i will change it...

my site is not a static site... it will be updated on occasion (sorta like a blog... i had one but stopped using it)

and i like it being in that window... i think it looks better (personal opinion)


----------



## roger (Apr 10, 2002)

I own a few websites. I like to keep them lightweight so no flash or heavy graphics.

www.pembery.com is my personal one. The webcam is down at the moment, but I will bring it back up soon. A simple site that does its job - no more, no less. The photo pages have been created automatically with iPhoto or a couple of other packages that I have been experimenting with so they are very basic.

www.citysandwichshop.com is a commercial one that a few of us setup. It was developed using a Mac and BBEdit. Underlying technology is perl with hash files. I had to develop a lazy writer process (like most modern relational databases) in order to stop log files gettin mixed up. Quite a simple site, but functional. The data was the tricky bit - had to do a bit of walking around London. The cunning thing about this web site is that the graphics resize depending upon the resolution of your screen, though it only does this up to a certain resolution. We based the resolutions used from the most common ones used in London Offices. Ignore the counter though - it is total rubbish.

www.icotrade.com is a very, very simple web site, for a comms product that I have created - probably not worth looking at. It uses ASP and used to have SQL Server beneath it, but the ISP managed to break the server once, and I haven't bothered to get it back.

Roger.


----------



## mfhaque (Apr 10, 2002)

here's my site..

http://mo.haque.net 

basically my site contains all my artwork, sketches, illustrations, paintings, 3d graphics etc.


----------



## julguribye (Apr 10, 2002)

www.slackmedia.tk

It's my homepage that I use for showcasing things that me and some of my friends make. I call it slackMEDIA. (no, not slackware)
It's not much content there yet, but more things will be added later. The main project on the site is a 6min movie that i have made with many friends, the only problem is that you cant download it because i cant find a free server to put it on. Does anyone know of one? I need around 25Mb for the small one (320x240) and 60Mb for the big (640x480)


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 10, 2002)

I had EnigmaZone.com, which is now defunct,but it featured my writing and poems and stuff... then there's DigitalTides.com, which features my music, and mp3.com/digitaltides, which is where you actually HEAR the music. I'm working on BlueFusionMedia.net at the moment, which will combine all of them back together.


----------



## themacko (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mfhaque _
> *here's my site..
> 
> http://mo.haque.net
> ...


Dude, you've got some amazing talent!


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 10, 2002)

http://www.joymarkdesign.com 

I know I'm nothing but a hack, but my little design business pays for my Mac stuff. I know there's a lot of people better than I, but my customers have all been very happy up to now.

I'm a school teacher anyway, so this is not what I do for a living. Like I said, it pays for my Macs.


----------



## rinse (Apr 10, 2002)

my main portfolio site is at www.visualrinse.com (samples, links, resumes, etc.)

a flash site i did for a friend with a recording studio is www.1454.net

my personal pet project is a site known as *MediaDinosaur* , it is a satire / editorial site centered around the media industry and allow users to interact with each other on topics related to that. It is still being filled with content, but the functionality is looking good... go check it out, and let me know what you think. cant wait to get this off the ground!


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 10, 2002)

i've got 2

http://www.macfans-uk.com

a free mac e-mail service with a few links (including one to here).

http://www.misterfluffy.co.uk

a band site for my friends from school, not that good, but i only got £50 for it.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 10, 2002)

Entropy Design - where i post the 'art' that flies out of my arse when i get bored 

Constantly Risking Absurdity - My online diary, where i complain and make a mockery of everything sacred, or just whine. Either way...


----------



## xoot (Apr 10, 2002)

http://osx.blogspot.com/ : Just like in my signature


----------



## Valrus (Apr 10, 2002)

I'm almost embarassed to put this up after some of the other stuff I've seen here, but here it is anyway. Just a vanity page, nothing special, although I've got some music up too, if you're interested.

Nevertheless I am proud of this page - I've put a lot of effort into it and I think it's pretty clean and sensibly designed, if not so flashy.

-the valrus


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 10, 2002)

Here's my dad's business site:

www.justgeothermal.com

He sells/installes Geothermal Heating systems and radiant floor heating.


----------



## dricci (Apr 10, 2002)

I used to own/webmaster browserwars.com but it ran out and got sucked up by cyber squaters. That was the best domain I ever had.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 10, 2002)

my web site is in my signature (and it gets visited often )

it iw http://www.club-admiralty.com
its about music.  Visit it now, since soon I am going to be changing layouts mostly


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by roger _
> *I own a few websites. I like to keep them lightweight so no flash or heavy graphics.
> 
> www.pembery.com is my personal one. The webcam is down at the moment, but I will bring it back up soon. A simple site that does its job - no more, no less. The photo pages have been created automatically with iPhoto or a couple of other packages that I have been experimenting with so they are very basic.
> ...



nice personal site other ones well i won't utter my disapointment.

i like the aqua interface on your personal one


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

my portfolio which is practically useless and does not contain many other good things i made:

http://www.finalbanana.com/victorstan 


note: i'm hosting it on a friends server.


this is one i did for co-op and is best vewed with ie or net 6 i think.... i know! bad victor!  i promise to never do this again! it's just that most people that will see the site will use ie and windows...


temporarily hosted on my freinds server untill final touches added.

http://www.finalbanana.com/leadership


----------



## Valrus (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> nice personal site other ones well i won't utter my disapointment.
> ...



 Is it just me, or was that really mean?  

Watch it, man. We don't tell you our websites so you can take potshots.

-the valrus


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



take a shot. no really, you think i can't handle it? 

and i meant that with honesty. why should i even post if i can't be honest? the guy's personal site rocks ass so i am not insulting the guy or his skills, it's obvious he has skills ok?! but maybe he should apply them to other things than his personal site, i dunno why he did not, maybe he did not get paid enough, who knows.  and trust me i've been involved in so may flame wars i've developed this sort of imunity too it now.


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

and next time when you quote me quote my entire message please especially if you are going to criticize it. i don't like to be taken out of context.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 10, 2002)

Disappointment with Roger's other two sites, is what you meant.

Sorry, I misunderstood. I thought you meant the web sites other people had put up here, in which case it would, I think, have qualified as unconstructive criticism. And that's why I took only half of your quote - I didn't think the other half was about the same thing.

Sorry again for the misunderstanding. I'm not looking for a fight.

-the valrus


----------



## roger (Apr 11, 2002)

In defence of my other two sites, they are actually the ones that people have complimented me on. The Icotrade site is a straight HTML page, nothing more, nothing less. It was developed with one thing in mind - target a specific type of customer and let them know what they needed. A lot of people who have been to the site have said what a nice change it is not to have a heavy, cluttered site where you can't find what you are looking for. On the whole, end users hate flash for that very reason.

The other one was really developed as an exercise in UML, and still gets over 1000 hits a day. People who want to find a sandwich shop in the City in London find it useful ...hmmm, a new concept for the web.

I design large scale systems for a living, using many technologies. I am not interested in the latest fashionable way of doing things, but more delivering functionality that the users want. The bane of my life are developers straight out of college who want to do everything the hardest way. I know what I am talking about here - I get paid a lot of money by the largest financial institutions to work on mission critical systems.

End of Rant.

R.

PS. Those two web sites make me money. Do yours?


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by roger _
> *
> 
> In defence of my other two sites, they are actually the ones that people have complimented me on. The Icotrade site is a straight HTML page, nothing more, nothing less. It was developed with one thing in mind - target a specific type of customer and let them know what they needed. A lot of people who have been to the site have said what a nice change it is not to have a heavy, cluttered site where you can't find what you are looking for. On the whole, end users hate flash for that very reason.
> ...




hey man relax, did i say they don't make money? did i say they are not functional? i just think design wise your personal site is better looking than the other too, there is no reason why a simple site can be functiona and good looking at the same time. an no my sites arent making money that's why i said that my porfolio site is useless, and th eother project was done for co-op whish is voluntary work. but i do have other multimedia projects that are making me money, mind you not much but hey i'ts a begining.


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

and your rant should have started where you thought it ended.


----------



## Jeff Ulrikson (Apr 11, 2002)

My site...

The Terran Academy


----------



## googolplex (Apr 11, 2002)

Comon guys this is a place to share your work and to give people an oppourtunity to look or read it. Don't argue or insult any of it. If you don't like some of it, just shut up about it, or at least give constructive critisim.

Theres some really great stuff I'm seeing here!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *...here's mine.... www.thecaseykelley.com... *


Awww!

I feel a bit sorry for the kid with the straw sticking out of his head.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mfhaque _
> *here's my site..
> 
> http://mo.haque.net
> ...


Very very cool!

I've been making Web sites for almost 7 year, but I probably could not do this so well... I'm not really a design guy, so I gess I could do if is someone else decided how it should look...

Now I'm starting to feel shy about posting my own...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *I had EnigmaZone.com, which is now defunct,but it featured my writing and poems and stuff... then there's DigitalTides.com, which features my music, and mp3.com/digitaltides, which is where you actually HEAR the music. I'm working on BlueFusionMedia.net at the moment, which will combine all of them back together. *


Are you familiar with the band Enigma?


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

Sorry for so many post in a row, but I guess it is now time for my personal Web site that I never have enought time to care for.

This is ColdFusion hosted on WinDoze 2000, but it is entirely built with BBedit... (oh! ...and PhotoShop and iPhoto...)

www.jeffntom.com


----------



## googolplex (Apr 14, 2002)

Wow, Tom I really respect you for posting all that stuff on your site for everyone to read. That has to take courage!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

Either you are out or you are not. I am out.

My site is usually visited by family/fiends, so it is not so curageous since they all already know.  I don't hide it, but I stopped making a big deal out of it a long time ago.

I don't get too much hate mail... but I do get some. Its kind of sad, really.

I guess we could move to Holland or something, but in reality the SF bay area is great. An Islamic theocracy it is not. 



Jeff and I will be celebrating 11 years together in May!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

> _TommyWillB wrote:_
> usually visited by family/fiends


So are you calling your unix daemons fiends?  Or do you mean something else entirely?  Like meeting someone evil on the street and giving them your web address... 

And no fair editing your post to correct the spelling.    You did that to me already in another thread.

Congrats on the 11 years!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

Tom, I forgot to ask -- Where were you when it was snowing in Tucson?

I almost asked what year it was; I had forgotten that it snowed this year.    But I remember being at work (in Oro Valley, about 10 miles  north of Tucson proper) with everyone basically panicking because it was snowing.    Nothing stuck for more than ten minutes, but when I drove home that day people were driving about 25 mph in a 50 mph zone...


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 14, 2002)

mine is http://homepage.mac.com/ablack6596
also this website was not made by me but I was the first member and am  a Mod at its forums. http://www.macinlife.com/


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 14, 2002)

unfinished portfolio site:
http://home.datacomm.ch/aftermath/nummi


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Tom, I forgot to ask -- Where were you when it was snowing in Tucson?*


My company has an office there somewhere... but I really don't know my around the city, so I can't say which part of town. (Uh... the flat part... with cactuses... and snow. ) 

It was on January 30th... That much I know.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *So are you calling your unix daemons fiends?...*


Actually that comment is probably more of a reflection on my family than my Unix "friends". 


> *...And no fair editing your post to correct the spelling.    You did that to me already in another thread. *


Yeah........ but.....uh..... well....

That's not fair!


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

tommy, check this spelling out:

 "several of my siblings marriges.) Si" the word i'm looking at is mariAges, i think


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

Ohh, right.  The flat part.  Oh yeah, and right by that cactus.  Now I know exactly where it is.  

A few years ago, I worked in a video store.  I once had someone come up to me and ask the following: "Hi, I'm looking for a movie, but I don't remember what the name of it is.  It's that one with the actor who has a beard, and he's older...  Can you tell me the name of the movie?"

What?  No, this is on topic to the thread.  Really.  Notice my next statement:

Nummi, I visited your website briefly.  Very briefly.  Sorry -- websites that play music get shut down immediately.  Thought you might wanna know...

Of course, I don't have a real web page so I shouldn't be talking about other people's web pages...


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ablack6596 _
> *mine is http://homepage.mac.com/ablack6596
> also this website was not made by me but I was the first member and am  a Mod at its forums. http://www.macinlife.com/ *



sorry abou the bitchiness but a site with no spelling wrro is better than a site woth spelling errors, so in my picky tradition you might wann check this out :

"Picture Above And Sign The Petition To Save Futuram" i think it's FuturamA


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

> "several of my siblings marriges.) Si" the word i'm looking at is mariAges, i think


Or maybe marriages.  Si, senor...  



> a site with no spelling wrro is better than a site woth spelling errors


That is really funny.  No offense, vic.


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> Or maybe marriages.  Si, senor...
> 
> ...



i know i'm funny, otherwise i would have been kicked outa here long ago! 

well. at least i get 5 out of 10....


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> sorry abou the bitchiness but a site with no spelling wrro is better than a site woth spelling errors, so in my picky tradition you might wann check this out :
> ...


Sorry  I havn't really changed my website in awhile I am working on a new one except all I have are the buttons to go at the top of the page.


----------



## xoot (Apr 15, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/secret300

The SPI Group


----------



## vic (Apr 15, 2002)

check the thread that i started "waht app do YOU want" i think many people have posted their ideas there.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 15, 2002)

http://fiverice.com/aftermath


----------



## julguribye (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *http://fiverice.com/aftermath *


I must say you are a really good designer Where have you learned to make so cool webpages?


----------



## xoot (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *http://fiverice.com/aftermath *



I have a suggestion for your website: Use an 'aquafied' control strip. That gray looks ugly. It just makes me wanna scream. 

Otherwise, it is an awesome site.


----------



## twyg (Apr 16, 2002)

Talk about a vanity site...

twyg.com


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 16, 2002)

Latelly, among other things, I was thinking about my web site.  It's not THAT big, but yahoo is cutting free FTP access.  Of course I could move my site to 50megs.com, with 50 free MB (more than yahoo) and free FTP, but I would require more time to un-do my web page to get rid of yahoo specific code, set up guestbooks and so on all over again.

so I was thinking about ads, not the nasty pop up kind but the banner.  Do you guys think that sites get devalued if banner ads are introduced?  I could add several ones strategically, so it *might* just pay off the cost brought on by yahoo.  

What do you think?

Or do you think that it is preferable to postpone the grande-update till september and work hard to make changes to my web site not just browser/platform agnostic but also provider agnostic ????


Admiral


----------



## vic (Apr 16, 2002)

how about looking into REAL(tm) web hosting?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

Banner ads are evil.  Pop up windows are worse.  Pop unders are even worse.

If you need financial assistance for your website, maybe text ads may be a good solution.  Faster loading, non obtrusive, no possibility of pop ups, etc.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 17, 2002)

I personally use a freeservers.com account that I upgraded to a bannerless site. It's not the fastest thing in the world, but I only pay about $6 a month. I think the monthly fee is higher now, but I got in before the rates went up and they "grandfathered" those of us who upgraded before the price hike.

The only really bad thing is, freeservers.com is owned by Micro$haft. Because of that, I'm always on the lookout for a better service, but so far, it has more than met my need on my site. I don't get a lot of hits, and it has actually brought in a little business. All in all I can't complain.


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 17, 2002)

I just signed up for hostultra.com which is pretty good.  I am going to put my new  website onto that.


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Latelly, among other things, I was thinking about my web site.  It's not THAT big, but yahoo is cutting free FTP access.  Of course I could move my site to 50megs.com, with 50 free MB (more than yahoo) and free FTP, but I would require more time to un-do my web page to get rid of yahoo specific code, set up guestbooks and so on all over again.
> 
> so I was thinking about ads, not the nasty pop up kind but the banner.  Do you guys think that sites get devalued if banner ads are introduced?  I could add several ones strategically, so it *might* just pay off the cost brought on by yahoo.
> ...



Go to http://www.freewebspace.com/. They show the sites that allow you to post your banners there. They also let you search (hint: do an advanced search).


----------

